# MTD model 150e 1998 2 stroke



## coastie56 (Feb 4, 2016)

I previously had loaned mine out to a friend and got it back with a broken auger he half assed tried to repair as he was too cheap to spend the 100 bux to fix it sooo I called the nice folks at MTD and they sent me a new updated auger which I installed and then put her in the shed for a couple years. I got motivated while fixing the jet on my Powermore Troy Bilt so I picked up a carb kit for the old 2 stroke and put her in the ultrasonic cleaner and ran it through about 4 cycles, used a copper parts brush on her and she started right up with the pull start as the solenoid is stuck (Figures). We had about 2 inches of wet snow on top of the slush ridges that the Troy Bilt had left after the big storm so I put on a new belt and gave her a go. I added some sea foam to the tank, topped her off, and was able to do the driveway without too much drama once I figured out how much downward force to put on her while pushing. By the time I got to the sidewalk she was smoothing right out and did a decent job, just a bunch more stipes up and down the driveway serving as a reminder of why I bought a bigger 2 stage. She will definitely serve a purpose for these light snowfalls.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice...... good to have options when it comes to machines.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats on getting the 150e up and running again


----------

